# Caucasian muslims are the most mogging muslims out of all islamic races.



## CFW432 (Jun 12, 2021)

Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.

-Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.

-good hair genes both facial and on top of the head.

- high T

- stands alone against one of the most powerful countries in the world.

-beautiful women who DO cover up modestly as islamically prescribed, but don't look like retarded ninjas in trashbags like arabs.

This is literally what every other muslim race in the world wishes their nation was like. Anyone born caucasian is literally one of luckiest mofos ever born.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 12, 2021)

Can confirm as a chechen!

North caucasians mog all


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 12, 2021)

id convert if it means i get my cute harem


----------



## nastynas (Jun 12, 2021)

_*allahu akbar!*_


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 12, 2021)

Subhumans from subhuman places and cultures


----------



## nastynas (Jun 12, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Subhumans from subhuman places and cultures


keep crying for these moggers who would snap you in half, their beautiful scenery and based cultures


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 12, 2021)

Aren't Balkan Muslims better?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 12, 2021)

Looks like my cousin jfl


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> View attachment 1176158
> 
> Looks like my cousin jfl


guess we know why you are rotting here


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> guess we know why you are rotting here


I am leaving after this month while you are gonna rot forever


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

Males look fucking subhuman as fcuk

is long midface a common pheno there


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> I am leaving after this month while you are gonna rot forever


are u gonna go er finally?

you should if u look like that fucking subhuman dog


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> are u gonna go er finally?
> 
> you should if u look like that fucking subhuman dog


I dont like that and i am good looking literally yesterday girls approached me 

You fucking faggot are gonna rot on here forever😢


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.
> 
> -Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> ...


Well Turks were like this before


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Males look fucking subhuman as fcuk
> 
> is long midface a common pheno there


Yeah caucasians from actual caucascus have long af midfaces


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> I dont like that and i am good looking literally yesterday girls approached me
> 
> You fucking faggot are gonna rot on here forever😢


you contradict yourself you fucking peanut brain subhuman

maybe the girl felt sorry for your long midfaced goat fucker pheno, i would rather rot here then go er


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah caucasians from actual caucascus have long af midfaces


the males op posted look fucking horrible

he should have posted khabib


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> the males op posted look fucking horrible
> 
> he should have posted khabib


Khabib has a georgian phenotype tho


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you contradict yourself you fucking peanut brain subhuman
> 
> maybe the girl felt sorry for your long midfaced goat fucker pheno, i would rather rot here then go er


I dont have long midface 

I understand your madness i would go crazy too if i rotted that much on here


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Khabib has a georgian phenotype tho


well they probably mog regular arabs but are they moggers? i dont really think so


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> I dont have long midface
> 
> I understand your madness i would go crazy too if i rotted that much on here


you admitted having a long midface you peanut brained subhuman

i would still mog you if i rotted 100x more as you, fucking dog, no one girl ever approached you except your mom , stop coping


----------



## sensen (Jun 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Can confirm as a chechen!
> 
> North caucasians mog all


Fantasy land


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> well they probably mog regular arabs but are they moggers? i dont really think so


Arabs either look shit or chaddam they mog in average


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

itisogre said:


> id convert if it means i get my cute harem
> View attachment 1176156


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Arabs either look shit or chaddam they mog in average


I think its this for ethnics in general


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well Turks were like this before


White ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

nastynas said:


> keep crying for these moggers who would snap you in half, their beautiful scenery and based cultures


I can respect them for their proudness


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> White ?


Was referring other things


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Was referring other things


Like what ?


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you admitted having a long midface you peanut brained subhuman
> 
> i would still mog you if i rotted 100x more as you, fucking dog, no one girl ever approached you except your mom , stop coping


Yeah bro ok we all know you are a mad subhuman nigger who rots on here and discord


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Like what ?





waqui98 said:


> - high T
> 
> - stands alone against one of the most powerful countries in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 12, 2021)

Based.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

Nonstoplooksmax said:


> Yeah bro ok we all know you are a mad subhuman nigger who rots on here and discord


you literally described yourself aswell

you arent just ugly but low iq aswell


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

So not high T and standing out anymore ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> So not high T and standing out anymore ?


Yeah will be even more lower t and isolationist in future


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah will be even more lower t and isolationist in future


Why people are low t in Turkey ?


Isolationist is good tho


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.
> 
> -Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> ...


Agreed until you said retarded trash bags







İ wish my future wife would wear this. Anything other then this in marriage is cope in 2021


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Why people are low t in Turkey ?
> 
> 
> Isolationist is good tho


Gen z is feminist and lefty as fuck and inceldom rates are skyhigh here tbh but literally no one aware of blackpill and even term of incel or redpill jfl i can say good for me but i really cant stand seeing these western bullshit starting here tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.
> 
> -Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> ...


stop saying caucasian its cringee af anyways, my arab muslim friend think white muslims are weird, they arent accepted by their own kind, mut pov


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Gen z is feminist and lefty as fuck and inceldom rates are skyhigh here tbh but literally no one aware of blackpill and even term of incel or redpill jfl i can say good for me but i really cant stand seeing these western bullshit starting here tbh


You live in turkey ?
You above or below average there ?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well Turks were like this before


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Agreed until you said retarded trash bags
> View attachment 1176189
> View attachment 1176190
> 
> İ wish my future wife would wear this. Anything other then this in marriage is cope in 2021


We never used that shit man i would never make wear my wife or mother such a shitty thing like this jfl this is how turk women covered


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You live in turkey ?
> You above or below average there ?


Yeah i am way above average probably tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah i am way above average probably tbh


You slay ?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> We never used that shit man i would never make my wife or mother such a shitty thing like this jfl this is how turk women covered
> 
> View attachment 1176198


Speak for yourself until the modern era this was common in all Turkish lands and other Islamic lands















Obviously depending on the region there was difference but the idea is the same. Full coverage and this was only worn outside. If a women is in the house she is free to wear unless other males then her husband are present. I want nothing more then my wife to wear this, by wearing this a women shows regard for her husband that he is the only man worth to see her.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 12, 2021)

nastynas said:


> keep crying for these moggers who would snap you in half, their beautiful scenery and based cultures


Meanwhile latins are high T moggers and murders
keep crying white boy that was subdued to arab culture


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

shiitake said:


> stop saying caucasian its cringee af anyways, my arab muslim friend think white muslims are weird, they arent accepted by their own kind, mut pov


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Cope







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You slay ?


I lost my virginity like 1.5 month ago tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I lost my virginity like 1.5 month ago tbh


ur age?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

shiitake said:


> ur age?


20


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I lost my virginity like 1.5 month ago tbh


Nice
Your Age ?

Was it a hottie ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> 20





Maesthetic said:


> Nice
> Your Age ?
> 
> Was it a hottie ?


Was mid-high tier becky


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> 20


does rape count as losing virginity?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Was mid-high tier becky


Post a pic of what she might looked like


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

shiitake said:


> does rape count as losing virginity?


Nah


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Was mid-high tier becky


4psl?


Maesthetic said:


> Post a pic of what she might looked like


you worship turkish foids so she might look like a stacylite to you lol


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

@𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31

You know I speak the truth. Look at any Anatolian or central Asian women clothing. 








Paranja - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





No need to cope






True antidote to hypergamy


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31
> 
> You know I speak the truth. Look at any Anatolian or central Asian women clothing.
> 
> ...


go get a caucasian virgin girl which as you dream of


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31
> 
> You know I speak the truth. Look at any Anatolian or central Asian women clothing.
> 
> ...


It is absolute minority man that ninja thing is a new trend because of politics regular turkish women in anotolia never weared things like that and jfl at you if you want to see your mom in it


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Nah


im still a virgin then


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Post a pic of what she might looked like


I cant really find something tbh but she is cute and kinda robust i would say


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> 4psl?
> 
> you worship turkish foids so she might look like a stacylite to you lol


I dont lol 
I just like dark hair/med/south euro type of girls


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I cant really find something tbh but she is cute and kinda robust i would say


tranny?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> go get a caucasian virgin girl which as you dream of


Virgin wifes are a meme in 2021 i know it is brutal but we should move on


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> It is absolute minority man that ninja thing is a new trend because of politics regular


We are talking about the past tho. It's identity politics, ofcourse but saying it's 'new' is not the truth. The large majority of married women wore this attire


𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> turkish women in anotolia


They did in the past most of centuries.



𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> jfl at you if you want to see your mom in it


It's a garment worn outside to ward off male gaze not something that's worn in the private or before a son, I don't understand why you cope, you might not like it but there is no need to deny historical past or dismiss it's effectiveness.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Virgin wifes are a meme in 2021 i know it is brutal but we should move on


muslims


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

shiitake said:


> muslims


Even they will get cucked so


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Virgin wifes are a meme in 2021 i know it is brutal but we should move on


Nah
I still believe it 
Cant give my sons a used mother


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> It is absolute minority man that ninja thing is a new trend because of politics regular turkish women in anotolia never weared things like that and jfl at you if you want to see your mom in il


Better than uncovered


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I cant really find something tbh but she is cute and kinda robust i would say







smth like this perhaps? she is a becky fyi

my magrhebi boi @Maesthetic would jack off to her 


𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> It is absolute minority man that ninja thing is a new trend because of politics regular turkish women in anotolia never weared things like that and jfl at you if you want to see your mom in it


he's jihadmaxxed thats why


𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Virgin wifes are a meme in 2021 i know it is brutal but we should move on


cope. decent amount of in 3rd world countries (like yours)


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31
> 
> You know I speak the truth. Look at any Anatolian or central Asian women clothing.
> 
> ...


This might be too much 
Pic rel is ideal


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> This might be too much
> Pic rel is ideal
> View attachment 1176253


jihadmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> View attachment 1176249
> 
> smth like this perhaps? she is a becky fyi
> 
> ...


Nah 
Dont like her 
She look random


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Nah
> Dont like her
> She look random


yea looks dead average and boring


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Even they will get cucked so


rape by family member? yeah happens to the best of us


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Better than uncovered


I think women should be uncovered but still in normal clothes western traditional clothing is best tbh it is like it should be


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I think women should be uncovered but still in normal clothes western traditional clothing is best tbh it is like it should be


Dunno
They veiled themselves too 
In some french village 
the old women wear light veils 


Also in antiquity too (Greece/Rome)


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> View attachment 1176249
> 
> smth like this perhaps? she is a becky fyi
> 
> ...


Better than that imo but similar coloring


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> he's jihadmaxxed thats why


Cope try to dispute my arguments instead of calling out names at me lmao


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Dunno
> They veiled themselves too
> In some french village
> the old women wear light veils
> ...


What about JBW in Algeria?


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Cope try to dispute my arguments instead of calling out names at me lmao
> View attachment 1176258


chad paki


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> This might be too much
> Pic rel is ideal
> View attachment 1176253


After the hijab it's just preference, for me peçe is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> After the hijab it's just preference, for me peçe is ideal


niqab ninja


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> What about JBW in Algeria?


Too white dont work 
They go crazy for light eyes 
They want a tall tanned maghrebi with green eyes is ideal for them 
Thug maxxed in france


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> After the hijab it's just preference, for me peçe is ideal


What is pece


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Cope try to dispute my arguments instead of calling out names at me lmao
> View attachment 1176258









SayHeyHey said:


> After the hijab it's just preference, for me peçe is ideal


burkhamaxxed


Maesthetic said:


> Too white dont work
> They go crazy for light eyes
> They want a tall tanned maghrebi with green eyes is ideal for them
> Thug maxxed in france



eyecolormax.org


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Dunno
> They veiled themselves too
> In some french village
> the old women wear light veils
> ...


I dont care what greeks did tbh


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

wonder what feminists in western eu would say if they knew average muslims wants every girl in eu to wear this
fucking heavy bag nigga

unironically i would punch a 10 combo on it by accident


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What is pece


niqab


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What is pece


Burqa


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Nah
> I still believe it
> Cant give my sons a used mother


They can end up like @TraumatisedOgre with non virgin mom tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Burqa


Ist this what i posted


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

@goat2x man we don't care. I talked about my own future wife. Who cares what someone else's daughter wears.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I dont care what greeks did tbh


You said the west and it wasnt only greeks


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @goat2x man we don't care. I talked about my own future wife. Who cares what someone else's daughter wears.


i mean listen if it will be in turkey then sure i guess

its still better than most 2021 clothes i guess


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> You said the west and it wasnt only greeks


I wasnt referring that periods clothing


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @goat2x man we don't care. I talked about my own future wife. Who cares what someone else's daughter wears.


Well i care there is no such a thing as you can do everything as long as you dont harm anyone it is a western liberal meme


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I wasnt referring that periods clothing


Then what ?


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> i mean listen if it will be in turkey then sure i guess
> 
> its still better than most 2021 clothes i guess


As long as we respect eachother it's good, that's the key always, even the bible orders the covering for women: "For if a wife will not cover her head, then she should cut her hair short. But since it is disgraceful for a wife to cut off her hair or shave her head, let her cover her head."


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Then what ?


I am not sure on the period but i am referring to 1900s-2000s (it is a wide period but you get it) western clothing not that boring housewife one btw


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I am not sure on the period but i am reerring to 1900s-2000s (it is a wide period but you get it) western clothing not that boring housewife one btw


Post pic exemple


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Post pic exemple


Like this jfl standard clothing of a human tbh


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jun 12, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.
> 
> -Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> ...


these whores don't wear their hijab properly. burn them alive
how can ""muslim"" women be this stupid? they are not supposed to show their damn hair. whatever they do, they try to be bitches


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Like this jfl standard clothing of a human tbh
> 
> View attachment 1176284


standard clothing of human garbage. half assed bullshit, either go full whore and show tits or die in a fire


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Like this jfl standard clothing of a human tbh
> 
> View attachment 1176284


I dunno 
Its because you not muslim


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> View attachment 1176259
> 
> 
> burkhamaxxed
> ...


Bark louder 



> The non-Muslim Turks worship of Tengri was mocked and insulted by the Muslim Turk Mahmud al-Kashgari, who wrote a verse referring to them - _The Infidels - May God destroy them!_





> Muslims used to call the Uyghur Buddhists as "Tats", which referred to the "Uighur infidels





> he expressed towards Buddhism a hatred in his Diwan where he wrote the verse cycle on the war against Uighur Buddhists. Buddhist origin words like toyin (a cleric or priest) and Burxān or Furxan (meaning Buddha, acquiring the generic meaning of "idol" in the Turkic language of Kashgari) had negative connotations to Muslim Turk





> Sultan Satuq Bughra Khan was the first of the khans to convert. After conversion, he obtained a fatwa which permitted him in effect to kill his presumably-still-pagan father, after which he conquered Kashgar


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

@SayHeyHey 
If you alone with your wife at home
She can even walk half naked 
The thing is about privacy from others


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Ist this what i posted


Don't know man


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Bark louder


just relate people with dogs when you don't have something to say theory


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well i care there is no such a thing as you can do everything as long as you dont harm anyone it is a western liberal meme


You care what some whore wears in Germany?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I dunno
> Its because you not muslim


I would be jihadi if were born 100 years ago jfl but today believing in religion isnt reasonable at all ngl


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> You care what some whore wears in Germany?


I care about what some whore wears in my neighbourhood not in Germany


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I would be jihadi if were born 100 years ago jfl but today believing in religion isnt reasonable at all ngl


Trust me 
It is now that its most reasonable


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> @SayHeyHey
> If you alone with your wife at home
> She can even walk half naked
> The thing is about privacy from others


Indeed the peçe is for *outside, *the public sphere. People need to understand it was for this purpose and used in most of history by women until obviously the 20th century where huge amounts of feminist and egalitarian propaganda was pushed by socialists and like


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Indeed the peçe is for *outside, *the public sphere. People need to understand it was for this purpose and used in most of history by women until obviously the 20th century where huge amounts of feminist and egalitarian propaganda was pushed by socialists and like


Atatürk was feminist tho ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Trust me
> It is now that its most reasonable


Yeah it kinda shows why religions are right about societies order whatsover but water is wet tbh religious systems that ruled society was best for their period and writer of that books (Mohammed Jesus etc.) understood human nature very well they even fixed us. When atheist retard understand religion is fraud they think all of its content is wrong like a low iq retard and this is how western liberalism born. And i am not talking about how atheism is a different sect of semitic/abrahamic religion.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I care about what some whore wears in my neighbourhood not in Germany


More then what a Whore wears I care what my wife will wear. If she clothed half naked I wouldn't have married her in the first place. Her being clothed like that only means that she is out there searching and not be thankfull to God and her husband. You might not like it that my wife wears this full garment in the neighborhood which is fine but I like it. I am also not a liberal so if one pushes my wife to wear something that I don't like the proper response from my part will be followed.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Atatürk was feminist tho ?


Feminism is part of egalitarian view but there are doctrines outside of it. Atatürk was just an egalitarian, he believed in the social changes that happend in France. He has many quotes about women, glorifying them.










As for Islam I have only seen atatürk praise Islam but from a positivist mind, seeing Allah's Resül only as some Arab reformer and these quotes are a minority. More then that there are quotes in which he resents Islam in general. In my opinion he was like a Robespierre in attitudes. 

Most leftist also look at him this way or as a 'Revolutionary' in which I take offense at tbh. Copes like 'Islam is like socialism' is not scarce here.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah it kinda shows why religions are right about societies order whatsover but water is wet tbh religious systems that ruled society was best for their period and writer of that books (Mohammed Jesus etc.) understood human nature very well they even fixed us. When atheist retard understand religion is fraud they think all of its content is wrong like a low iq retard and this is how western liberalism born. And i am not talking about how atheism is a different sect of semitic/abrahamic religion.


Those were script from god tho


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Those were script from god tho


Evolution singlehandly destroys all religions. Love, respect, fear etc. came from evolution of human species therefore these highly emotional scripts cant be from god.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Evolution singlehandly destroys all religions. Love, respect, fear etc. came from evolution of human species therefore these highly emotional scripts cant be from god.


Thats a cope 
Evolution for humans is retarded


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Thats a cope
> Evolution for humans is retarded


You can just understand it by just looking it for 5 minutes tbh. Also you know i am right you just dont want to get associated with atheists in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> You can just understand it by just looking it for 5 minutes tbh. Also you know i am right you just dont want to get associated with atheists in my opinion.


Nah im serious 
I think evolution is only viable for animals 
Not for humans


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Nah im serious
> I think evolution is only viable for animals
> Not for humans


I think it is not a debatable topic tbh it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Thats a cope
> Evolution for humans is retarded


Funny enough Stalin was on his way to become a priest until he was persuaded by naturalism. The strongest argument for him was evolution. Looking at evolution it's just a theory. Naturalism itself is like paganism, taking nature as your god is not something new but the arguments in it's support are.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Funny enough Stalin was on his way to become a priest until he was persuaded by naturalism. The strongest argument for him was evolution. Looking at evolution it's just a theory. Naturalism itself is like paganism, taking nature as your god is not something new but the arguments in it's support are.


Naturalism ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I think it is not a debatable topic tbh it is what it is


Why we so unique then ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Funny enough Stalin was on his way to become a priest until he was persuaded by naturalism. The strongest argument for him was evolution. Looking at evolution it's just a theory. Naturalism itself is like paganism, taking nature as your god is not something new but the arguments in it's support are.


Yeah i took nature as my god if i am thinking like this i am aware of that


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Why we so unique then ?


We are smarty apex predators


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> We are smarty apex predators


MUCH More than this


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Funny enough Stalin was on his way to become a priest until he was persuaded by naturalism. The strongest argument for him was evolution. Looking at evolution it's just a theory. Naturalism itself is like paganism, taking nature as your god is not something new but the arguments in it's support are.


And i always found stalin based tbh and i agree with him here evolution is strongest arguement againist religion


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> MUCH More than this


It is just domino effect in evolutionary sense


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> It is just domino effect in evolutionary sense


Its TOO much 
Think how much we changed in only 2000 year


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Nah im serious
> I think evolution is only viable for animals
> Not for humans


Darwinizm itself has already many flaws. There are many theories on evolution but to say Darwin's view is the right one is a big claim. Things like abiogenesis, meaning life coming from non living matter can never be proven or does it make any sense. Having common ancestors with chimps has also many questionable claims.. The whole '99 percentile DNA share with apes' is a April's fool lol. What has been measured is only 2% of the human genome from there it's at best 95% commonality. Let me repeat only 2% of the human genome has been compared with chimps. Nothing more then that.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Its TOO much
> Think how much we changed in only 2000 year


We didnt change at all in 2000 years human nature and intelligence stayed the same only society developed


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Darwinizm itself has already many flaws. There are many theories on evolution but to say Darwin's view is the right one is a big claim. Things like abiogenesis, meaning life coming from non living matter can never be proven or does it make any sense. Having common ancestors with chimps has also many questionable claims.. The whole '99 percentile DNA share with apes' is a April's fool lol. What has been measured is only 2% of the human genome from there it's at best 95% commonality. Let me repeat only 2% of the human genome has been compared with chimps. Nothing more then that.


Just have apes as your ancestors theory (which is most likely true)


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> We didnt change at all in 2000 years human nature and intelligence stayed the same only society developed


Our world changed a lot


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Just have apes as your ancestors theory (which is most likely true)


Saing this is retarded jfl i took humans as my ancestors if we are taking apes as "ancestors" we should take organisms that lived in sea as ancestors too jfl


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> We didnt change at all in 2000 years human nature and intelligence stayed the same only society developed


what an idiot does someone has to be to be able to think like this lol

how the fuck would the human intelligence stay the same while this much of change happened so far


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Our world changed a lot


Yeah not denying that but human nature stayed the same just look the womens preferences


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah i took nature as my god if i am thinking like this i am aware of that


What view do you actually hold? Sometime ago I think you associate with hedonism with some deistic views but is this true?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> what an idiot does someone has to be to be able to think like this lol
> 
> how the fuck would the human intelligence stayed the same while this much of change


It is what it is retard lol


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> It is what it is retard lol


pajeet mentality is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> pajeet mentality.


I really dont have to explain this to you google it if you wonder that much or just fuck off tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Just have apes as your ancestors theory (which is most likely true)


Meant chimps but the argument still stands. Only 2 percent has ever been compared. That's it. When asked about the other 98% atheists claimed this does nothing until 2010 where this idiot claim was disproven. Go figure 98% of genome does actually does something.


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I really dont have to explain this to you google it if you wonder that much or just fuck off tbh


typical turkroach behaviour lol

_"The ‘Flynn Effect’ describes the phenomenon that over time average IQ scores have been increasing. The change in IQ scores has been approximately three IQ points per decade. One major implications of this trend is that an average individual alive today would have an IQ of 130 by the standards of 1910, placing them higher than 98% of the population at that time. Equivalently, an individual alive in 1910 would have an IQ of 70 by today’s standards."





And yet you're talking about 2000 years ffs_


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I think it is not a debatable topic tbh it is what it is


Islam does not deny evolution, it just says that Adam (alayhi a salam) was made in a special manner and in a special place, created with privilege and without parents, being the first human being created by Al Khaaliq (The Creator). And yes, Al Insan (The human being) is indeed special since it is the only being capable of asking himself "What am i doing here?" and those kind of philosophical questions. I don't see ant tiger or fish going around trying to solve a mathematical problem when he has his needs covered.

Allah says that both human beings and animals are made from water (interpretation of the meaning): 'And We created from water every living thing. Would they still not believe?'

He also said (interpretation of the meaning): 'And of His Signs is that He created you from dust'- Approximately 90% of the human body comes from stardust.

Here, my clear interpretation and others says that Allah confirms that there is no problem with relating the DNA of Al Insan with other living beings, since we are made with similar elements and traits, but confirms that we are a step more special.

Evolution probably denies other religions, i agree with that. The only way to deny Al Islam by it on the other hand is to bring the first Homo Sapiens fossil (or whatever it may be, they are still lost in that regard) and demonstrate to us somehow that it is not Adam (alayhi a salam). Allah ommits the errors of others.

If you are more interested in this subject i recommend you this channel of this man, who has debated many specialists and elites on the subject: https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCRkKHyivwGmz36qGgXnZHjQ


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I really dont have to explain this to you google it if you wonder that much or just fuck off tbh


Doubt this guy ever read book on evolution


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> typical turkroach behaviour lol
> 
> _"The ‘Flynn Effect’ describes the phenomenon that over time average IQ scores have been increasing. The change in IQ scores has been approximately three IQ points per decade. One major implications of this trend is that an average individual alive today would have an IQ of 130 by the standards of 1910, placing them higher than 98% of the population at that time. Equivalently, an individual alive in 1910 would have an IQ of 70 by today’s standards."
> View attachment 1176352
> ...


it will drop in the next decades in europe and usa 

not just through immigration this has nothing to do w your post just saying


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Doubt this guy ever read book on evolution


Dude I'm studying in a prestigious university while you're rotting on a farm chasing your goats and reading random blogs which were written by some smartass white collars


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> typical turkroach behaviour lol
> 
> _"The ‘Flynn Effect’ describes the phenomenon that over time average IQ scores have been increasing. The change in IQ scores has been approximately three IQ points per decade. One major implications of this trend is that an average individual alive today would have an IQ of 130 by the standards of 1910, placing them higher than 98% of the population at that time. Equivalently, an individual alive in 1910 would have an IQ of 70 by today’s standards."
> View attachment 1176352
> ...


IQ tests  iq tests are mainly about nutrition retard. Today african countries have retard level iqs but if they had proper nutriton they would score 80-90. Same with the average person 2000 years ago they would score 60 or 70 yeah but that doesnt mean they were less intelligent than modern persons


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> IQ tests  iq tests are mainly about nutrition retard. Today african countries have retard level iqs but if they had proper nutriton they would score 80-90. Same with the average person 2000 years ago they would score 60 or 70 yeah but that *doesnt mean they were less intelligent* than modern persons


IQ=intelligence quotient 
it isn't totally relevant with the human intelligence but still goes in a parallel line


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> IQ=intelligence quotient
> it isn't totally relevant with the human intelligence but still goes in a parallel line


Agreed with that ?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Dude I'm studying in a prestigious university while you're rotting on a farm chasing your goats and reading random blogs which were written by some smartass white collars


Muh prestigious school  what do you study? Biology? For you make the biggest claims here. Jfl if you think darwinizm or abiogenesis makes any sense.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> IQ tests  iq tests are mainly about nutrition retard. Today african countries have retard level iqs but if they had proper nutriton they would score 80-90. Same with the average person 2000 years ago they would score 60 or 70 yeah but that doesnt mean they were less intelligent than modern persons


intelligent is very hereditary trait , nealry 80% of intelligence is from genetics


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> intelligent is very hereditary trait , nealry 80% of intelligence is from genetics


just have a smart stacy mom theory


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> intelligent is very hereditary trait , nealry 80% of intelligence is from genetics


Yeah it is but your score in some retarded test and your actual intelligence is very different things even a baboon can score above 110 in a iq test if he had proper education etc.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> just have a smart stacy mom theory


You are right because we get most of our brain genetics from women

thats why the european and american generation will get dumber because the high iq women(genetics) will keep going to college etc instead of giving birth to babies


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Agreed with that ?





𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> IQ tests  iq tests are mainly about nutrition retard. Today african countries have retard level iqs but if they had proper nutriton they would score 80-90. Same with the average person 2000 years ago they would score 60 or 70 yeah but that doesnt mean they were less intelligent than modern persons


muh nutrition 

african people are less developed by intelligence that's why. the evolution is also related with adaptations.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> just have a smart stacy mom theory


Does intelligence come from mainly mothers side ?


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah it is but your score in some retarded test and your actual intelligence is very different things even a baboon can score above 110 in a iq test if he had proper education etc.


cope
avg. ape scores around 15-40


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah it is but your score in some retarded test and your actual intelligence is very different things even a baboon can score above 110 in a iq test if he had proper education etc.


yea i mean you can study for an iq test but still iq is a very good way to measure success etc we cant look over it probably one of our best methods


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Does intelligence come from mainly mothers side ?


Mostly yes as I've learnt so far


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> muh nutrition
> 
> african people are less developed by intelligence that's why. the evolution is also related with adaptations.


Well that can be true but you dont get my point i dont say africans are smart as euros i say they can score higher with proper nutrition which is obviously true


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

@bernanddrago 








Norwegian Study: IQ Scores Dropped for Decades


Scores on IQ tests usually rise every 10 years. But a major study shows IQ scores among Norwegian men have been falling since the mid-1970s.




learningenglish.voanews.com


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> cope
> avg. ape scores around 15-40


Sarcasm


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well that can be true but you dont get my point i dont say africans are smart as euros i say they can score higher with proper nutrition which is obviously true


yep true because the african boyos are mostly in a primal mindstate atm. that's why major changes (iq increase )could happen in a short timelapse.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> @bernanddrago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probs not since 1970s but still


----------



## Doomerspn (Jun 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well that can be true but you dont get my point i dont say africans are smart as euros i say they can score higher with proper nutrition which is obviously true


they cant really even if africans are malnourished their potential is still smaller either way


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Mostly yes as I've learnt so far


Percent ?


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

Doomerspn said:


> View attachment 1176367


chaddam in the house


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

goat2x said:


> they cant really even if africans are malnourished their potential is still smaller either way


Their true average is like 80 or 85 i think


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Percent ?





𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I really dont have to explain this to you google it if you wonder that much or just fuck off tbh


payback


----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 12, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.
> 
> -Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> ...


_*whites mog arabs*_
who would've known


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> payback


"Laboratory studies using genetically modified mice found that those with an extra dose of maternal genes developed bigger heads and brains, but had little bodies. Those with an extra dose of paternal genes had small brains and larger bodies." So how intelligent are you is related to amount of genes that comes from your mother did i get correct ? So more maternal genes more intelligency ?


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> "Laboratory studies using genetically modified mice found that those with an extra dose of maternal genes developed bigger heads and brains, but had little bodies. Those with an extra dose of paternal genes had small brains and larger bodies." So how intelligent are you is related to amount of genes that comes from your mother did i get correct ? So more maternal genes more intelligency ?


Xchromosomepill


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Xchromosomepill


It is also what makes someone autistic or bald jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah not denying that but human nature stayed the same just look the womens preferences


What about the twinks epidemy ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> typical turkroach behaviour lol
> 
> _"The ‘Flynn Effect’ describes the phenomenon that over time average IQ scores have been increasing. The change in IQ scores has been approximately three IQ points per decade. One major implications of this trend is that an average individual alive today would have an IQ of 130 by the standards of 1910, placing them higher than 98% of the population at that time. Equivalently, an individual alive in 1910 would have an IQ of 70 by today’s standards."
> View attachment 1176352
> ...


Arent you turk lol


----------



## BobbyJindalsTwin (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What about the twinks epidemy ?


Can u imagine a masculine looking man dancing in a tiktok video ? Twinks are jestermaxxed tbh they are a bisexual fetish for woman.


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Arent you turk lol


yea mostly


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

6’1cel said:


> _*whites mog arabs*_
> who would've known







Lifefuel both J2 and J1 are connected with northern Caucasians.


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> View attachment 1176399




looks like u @Maesthetic


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Can u imagine a masculine looking man dancing in a tiktok video ? Twinks are jestermaxxed tbh they are a bisexual fetish for woman.


So they not really a treat then


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> yea mostly


Self hating ?


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Self hating ?


lol no. that wasn't a racial insult. I'm happy with my background ffs (2/3 turkish %25 balkan etc. mix)


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> View attachment 1176395
> 
> Lifefuel both J2 and J1 are connected with northern Caucasians.
> View attachment 1176397
> ...


J2 and j1 literally came from caucasian hunter gatherer jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> J2 and j1 literally came from caucasian hunter gatherer jfl


What about the Neolithic farmers. J1 came probably from Yemen imo. J2 of Azerbeycan again imo.


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> What about the Neolithic farmers. J1 came probably from Yemen imo. J2 of Azerbeycan again imo.


why don't you north africa maghrebi maxx to be able to find a virgin bride


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Self hating ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> What about the Neolithic farmers. J1 came probably from Yemen imo. J2 of Azerbeycan again imo.


Neolithic farmers is a new concept compared to j2 tbh they come from caucascus to anotolia and started agriculture. Are u j2 btw ? I am chad r1a


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jun 12, 2021)

holy shit i missed these muslim threads that get like 200 replies the forum is alive again


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> View attachment 1176426


newone tries to turkpass while exactly looking like a kurd ffs


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Neolithic farmers is a new concept compared to j2 tbh they come from caucascus to anotolia and started agriculture. Are u j2 btw ? I am chad r1a


Anatolid is mostly J2. So probably yea


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> View attachment 1176426


"IM A VICTIM OF TURKISH CRUELTY"





Go see that guy on 4chan 
He is ilarious


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> "IM A VICTIM OF TURKISH CRUELTY"
> View attachment 1176429
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that bro


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Neolithic farmers is a new concept compared to j2 tbh they come from caucascus to anotolia and started agriculture. Are u j2 btw ? I am chad r1a


But neolithic farmer are J ?


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Neolithic farmers is a new concept compared to j2 tbh they come from caucascus to anotolia and started agriculture. Are u j2 btw ? I am chad r1a


if you were 6 psl you'd lose your virginity way earlier


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Who is that bro


A turkish guy on 4chan that say that islam and turkish identity was imposed by force on anatolians that have stockholm syndrome


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> newone tries to turkpass while exactly looking like a kurd ffs


Newone is like a mini Burak


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> if you were 6 psl you'd lose your virginity way earlier


Yeah it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A turkish guy on 4chan that say that islam and turkish identity was imposed by force on anatolians that have stockholm syndrome


Hahaha jfl


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> A turkish guy on 4chan that say that islam and turkish identity was imposed by force on anatolians that have stockholm syndrome


Well this is true tho


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> But neolithic farmer are J ?


J2 not j1


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 12, 2021)

proud to be north caucasian


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Well this is true tho


Anatolia Turkified with Turks marrying the female inhabitants there. Islam just expanded gradually doubt forced conversions ever happened. Atleast not in large scale..


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> proud to be north caucasian


Circassian ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Hahaha jfl


Thats the guy 


>You are not Turkish. You are a victim of Turkish terror. Turks exist in mongolia, in desert. They can't build civilization in desert so sometimes they go on raiding. They commit barbarous acts but then goes extinct, just like how a snowflake goes away when it lands on surface of stove.

>You are not muslim. Islam is an arab religion, that exists in deserts of arabia. Muslims have raided, raped and pillaged your ancestors and forcefully converted them. You are a victim of muslim terror.

>You are not Turkish, you are not muslim. You are a victim of terror. Stop developing stockholm syndrome, seek your rights and reject this fachist backwards identity that is forced upon you.

>there is no such thing as turk. .it is a fake identity created by english occupation governor ataturk to turn this country into a faschist state to counter USSR.

>turks were bunch of barbarians that terrorized everyone and went extinct. no turk looks asian, asian influence in genetics or culture is extremely minimal, even hungarians are more turk than turks.

>"turk" was used as an insult in ottoman empire for 600 years. the modern day turkish language is made up. ataturk tried to remove every loan word from langauge and made shit up. for example barbarian turks had no word for civilization. so everyone used "medeniyet" which is arabic origin. they had to make shit up so they learned about a people called uyghur, and called it "uygarlık".

>read more about that here

>https://www.turkishexplained.com/jarring.htm

>i am not ashamed of my culture. i am PROUD of it, and there is no such thing as turk. we are anatolians, caucasians(georgian,circassian,laz), armenians(also kurds), greeks(also pontic greeks) and balkan people.


>modern day turks are brainwashed by a faschist state that was created to counter russian communism.

>inbreeding(due to islam), islam and faschism has destroyed this country.


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Anatolia Turkified with Turks marrying the female inhabitants there. Islam just expanded gradually doubt forced conversions ever happened. Atleast not in large scale..


erdoganmaxxed


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Circassian ?


yeah mixed cricassian


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Anatolia Turkified with Turks marrying the female inhabitants there. Islam just expanded gradually doubt forced conversions ever happened. Atleast not in large scale..


I have read some guy on/his/ saying that MTDNA is different from greece (Greek/anatolian) to turkey (Oghuz) but YDNA (Greek Anatolian) the same 
Is this true ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Islam just expanded gradually doubt forced conversions ever happened. Atleast not in large scale..


Jfl if you believe that they obviously forced it and if you are really muslim you should be grateful like central asian turks liking kutaibe bin muslim


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> erdoganmaxxed


Well tell us what happened then smartass


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Well tell us what happened then smartass


why so butthurt?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I have read some guy on/his/ saying that MTDNA is different from greece (Greek/anatolian) to turkey (Oghuz) but YDNA (Greek Anatolian) the same
> Is this true ?


@SayHeyHey


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Jfl if you believe that they obviously forced it and if you are really muslim you should be grateful like central asian turks liking kutaibe bin muslim


Yea ofcourse 'forced' in the sense of pushing into the land but literal forced conversions didn't happen In anatolia from what I know.. Buğra han probably force converted more Turks then Kuteybe ever did tbh. Kuteybe himself converted more of the persianate population first hand.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> why so butthurt?
> View attachment 1176458


Cause the only shit you do is calling names. Give an actual argument next time


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> @SayHeyHey


İdk man what this means jfl explain in Turkish


----------



## bernanddrago (Jun 12, 2021)

copium


SayHeyHey said:


> Cause the only shit you do is calling names. Give an actual argument next time


qutayba was a cruel hard jihadmaxxer even with hq andalus knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Yea ofcourse 'forced' in the sense of pushing into the land but literal forced conversions didn't happen In anatolia from what I know.. Buğra han probably force converted more Turks then Kuteybe ever did tbh. Kuteybe himself converted more of the persianate population first hand.


Who are those people ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> İdk man what this means jfl explain in Turkish


Y DNA and MTDNA in Turkey and Greecd


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Who are those people ?


Who ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Who ?


Qutayba and bugra (mean cow in arabic kek)


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> copium
> 
> kuteybe was a cruel hard jihadmaxxer even with hq andulus knowledge


Where did i cope again his first hand task was to convert Persianates. What of this is false.. İ didn't claim he didn't try to convert Turks.. For which he did and the ones who converted joined his Army and fought the pagan Turks. You see the point? Muslim Turks fought pagan Turks, and our islamic forefathers looked even down on them. İt's alo true that buğra han force converted more then Kuteybe for he ruled the region longer then him and was probably more zealous also, killing his pagan father for it.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Qutayba and bugra (mean cow in arabic kek)


Qutayba is the guy who forced turks to become muslim by slaughtering them (central asians love him) dont know about bughra much


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Qutayba and bugra (mean cow in arabic kek)







__





Qutayba ibn Muslim - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org








__





Sultan Satuq Bughra Khan - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Kuteybe was a well renowned General and Buğra han is the first Turkish khan to convert to islam. He is like a patriarch figure to Müslim Turks. Atheists and pagans hate him.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Qutayba is the guy who forced turks to become muslim by slaughtering them (central asians love him) dont know about bughra much


>central asians love him
Really ?


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah


Maesthetic said:


> >central asians love him
> Really ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like some Europeans hate theodosius ?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Just like some Europeans hate theodosius ?


Who İs that?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >central asians love him
> Really ?


İ also like him. Only pagan Turks hate him or nationalist copers. Doubt any Muslim hate the warriors who brought islam to them even if it was by force


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> Who İs that?


The Roman Emperor that made Rome Christian in 395


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 12, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> İ also like him. Only pagan Turks hate him or nationalist copers. Doubt any Muslim hate the warriors who brought islam to them even if it was by force


I would guess its like the muslims conquerors who bringed islam in the maghreb


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 12, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> I would guess its like the muslims conquerors who bringed islam in the maghreb


İndeed Like that.


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 12, 2021)

Found these two based songs and been vibin to them for the past two days.


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 12, 2021)

shiitake said:


> stop saying caucasian its cringee af anyways, my arab muslim friend think white muslims are weird, they arent accepted by their own kind, mut pov


You idiot they are LITERALLY caucasian tho, as in the native people of the caucasus mountains? I'm calling them caucasian because that's what they literally are. And I don't care about what arabs think of them, arabs are low IQ desert dwelling savages who's entire livelihood derives from a resource that comes from underneath their feet, that they weren't even making use of before the Europeans dug it up for them.

Arabs have no moral leg to stand on whatsoever when it comes to looking down on other muslim races, they are a greedy, money obsessed and status obsessed people, who do commit disgusting perverse sexual acts like literally defecating on prostitutes. They clearly are an inept people who can't fight for shit even when they outnumber an enemy 6 to 1. And now as of recently they are also now a backstabbing, unfraternal people's who have no problem selling out their own brothers for "good relations" with a common enemy (see recent Saudi Arabia and Israel relations). Any Arab worth his salt died over 1000 years ago and now we have a people who can't even form a somewhat stable country without western interference, that doesnt have 20 extremist splinter factions starting a civil a war tearing the country apart. Lmao, these are the descendants of Muhammad, and these are the people who hold the keys to the ka'aba, what a disgrace.


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 12, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> holy shit i missed these muslim threads that get like 200 replies the forum is alive again


You're welcome


----------



## koalendo (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> You idiot they are LITERALLY caucasian tho, as in the native people of the caucasus mountains? I'm calling them caucasian because that's what they literally are. And I don't care about what arabs think of them, arabs are low IQ desert dwelling savages who's entire livelihood derives from a resource that comes from underneath their feet, that they weren't even making use of before the Europeans dug it up for them.
> 
> Arabs have no moral leg to stand on whatsoever when it comes to looking down on other muslim races, they are a greedy, money obsessed and status obsessed people, who do commit disgusting perverse sexual acts like literally defecating on prostitutes. They clearly are an inept people who can't fight for shit even when they outnumber an enemy 6 to 1. And now as of recently they are also now a backstabbing, unfraternal people's who have no problem selling out their own brothers for "good relations" with a common enemy (see recent Saudi Arabia and Israel relations). Any Arab worth his salt died over 1000 years ago and now we have a people who can't even form a somewhat stable country without western interference, that doesnt have 20 extremist splinter factions starting a civil a war tearing the country apart. Lmao, these are the descendants of Muhammad, and these are the people who hold the keys to the ka'aba, what a disgrace.


do you consider Egyptians and Algerians as Arabs?

I think you are being unfair, very few Arabs fit the stereotypes you mentioned.
and most Arabs don't look down on other Muslims, especially Muslims from the Caucasus


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

koalendo said:


> do you consider Egyptians and Algerians as Arabs?
> 
> I think you are being unfair, very few Arabs fit the stereotypes you mentioned.
> and most Arabs don't look down on other Muslims, especially Muslims from the Caucasus


No I don't, but they themselves might lmao. One of my morrocan bullies jokingly called himself an "Arab douche".

Lmao you should see how Saudis treat curry migrant workers in their country, muslim or not, I've watched the documentaries, and heard the stories. Here's the thing, my only problem, is that the OP of this argument was insinuating arabs apparent disapproval of white Muslims behavior, was something to be taken seriously. I have a problem with this idea, because arabs on average are far from what it means to be an ideal muslim, and so it would be hypocritical for them to look down on any other islamic race at all.


----------



## Doomerspn (Jun 13, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> chaddam in the house


Yeah I always wondered how Chad is said in the Caucasus, probably with a lot of Ks


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> You idiot they are LITERALLY caucasian tho, as in the native people of the caucasus mountains? I'm calling them caucasian because that's what they literally are. And I don't care about what arabs think of them, arabs are low IQ desert dwelling savages who's entire livelihood derives from a resource that comes from underneath their feet, that they weren't even making use of before the Europeans dug it up for them.
> 
> Arabs have no moral leg to stand on whatsoever when it comes to looking down on other muslim races, they are a greedy, money obsessed and status obsessed people, who do commit disgusting perverse sexual acts like literally defecating on prostitutes. They clearly are an inept people who can't fight for shit even when they outnumber an enemy 6 to 1. And now as of recently they are also now a backstabbing, unfraternal people's who have no problem selling out their own brothers for "good relations" with a common enemy (see recent Saudi Arabia and Israel relations). Any Arab worth his salt died over 1000 years ago and now we have a people who can't even form a somewhat stable country without western interference, that doesnt have 20 extremist splinter factions starting a civil a war tearing the country apart. Lmao, these are the descendants of Muhammad, and these are the people who hold the keys to the ka'aba, what a disgrace.


americans obsess about race so much jesus, bro ur smart u opened my third eye, imma go defecate on my muslim neighbours


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> You idiot they are LITERALLY caucasian tho, as in the native people of the caucasus mountains? I'm calling them caucasian because that's what they literally are. And I don't care about what arabs think of them, arabs are low IQ desert dwelling savages who's entire livelihood derives from a resource that comes from underneath their feet, that they weren't even making use of before the Europeans dug it up for them.
> 
> Arabs have no moral leg to stand on whatsoever when it comes to looking down on other muslim races, they are a greedy, money obsessed and status obsessed people, who do commit disgusting perverse sexual acts like literally defecating on prostitutes. They clearly are an inept people who can't fight for shit even when they outnumber an enemy 6 to 1. And now as of recently they are also now a backstabbing, unfraternal people's who have no problem selling out their own brothers for "good relations" with a common enemy (see recent Saudi Arabia and Israel relations). Any Arab worth his salt died over 1000 years ago and now we have a people who can't even form a somewhat stable country without western interference, that doesnt have 20 extremist splinter factions starting a civil a war tearing the country apart. Lmao, these are the descendants of Muhammad, and these are the people who hold the keys to the ka'aba, what a disgrace.


What your origin that i laugh ?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

koalendo said:


> do you consider Egyptians and Algerians as Arabs?
> 
> I think you are being unfair, very few Arabs fit the stereotypes you mentioned.
> and most Arabs don't look down on other Muslims, especially Muslims from the Caucasus


We Algerians, Marrocans, Tunisians, Lybians are Maghrebi


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> No I don't, but they themselves might lmao. One of my morrocan bullies jokingly called himself an "Arab douche".
> 
> Lmao you should see how Saudis treat curry migrant workers in their country, muslim or not, I've watched the documentaries, and heard the stories. Here's the thing, my only problem, is that the OP of this argument was insinuating arabs apparent disapproval of white Muslims behavior, was something to be taken seriously. I have a problem with this idea, because arabs on average are far from what it means to be an ideal muslim, and so it would be hypocritical for them to look down on any other islamic race at all.


What the arabs do or don't, that is for them, for Islam is a way for the world and not just for the arabs, and the nations with the most muslims in the world are non arab nations like Indonesia

The Last Prophet of Allah was clear when he forbade racism in one of the most racist societies of human history (alayhi a salat wa salam/blessings and peace be upon him) said, according to narrations: *A white has no superiority over a black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good actions.”*, and when *Abu Dharr called in an insulting way to Bilal (radiyallahu anhuma) "Son of a black mother" and the Beloved Muhammad said to him “O Abu Dharr! Have you ridiculed him on account of his mother? Indeed you are a man in whom there remain traits of the pre-Islamic era!” Abu Dharr wept and said: “O Messenger of Allah, ask Allah to forgive me.” He left the Masjid weeping and when he saw Bilal, he put his head on the ground and said to Bilal, “O Bilal, I will not move from my position till you put your foot on my head. You are the honorable and I am the disgraced.”*


----------



## Fekir9936 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Muslims from the caucasus are literally what every other muslim race wish they could be.
> 
> -Basically white with dark hair and light eyes.
> 
> ...


insane cope


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

shiitake said:


> americans obsess about race so much jesus, bro ur smart u opened my third eye, imma go defecate on my muslim neighbours


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> What your origin that i laugh ?


Curry?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Curry?


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


>


????????


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> ????????


Why do you think yourself superior to arabs when you fucking curry ?


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Why do you think yourself superior to arabs when you fucking curry ?


Lmao faggot why are you projecting, at what point in time did I ever say I was superior to arabs, go back through the posts and quote for me if I ever said "I'm superior to arabs cause I'm curry". Lmao just because I call arabs out on their shit, doesn't mean I'm like them lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Lmao faggot why are you projecting, at what point in time did I ever say I was superior to arabs, go back through the posts and quote for me if I ever said "I'm superior to arabs cause I'm curry". Lmao just because I call arabs out on their shit, doesn't mean I'm like them lmao.


Cope faggot 
You need to use other ethnicities to attack arabs 
Very faggoty move


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cope faggot
> You need to use other ethnicities to attack arabs
> Very faggoty move


Lmao dumbass what are you talking about? I don't need other ethnicities to do anything? Nothing in this post or thread has anything to do with curries lmfao, the OP of this argument was trying to insinuate that Arab disapproval actually meant something, when I was making it clear to him that it DOESN'T.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Lmao dumbass what are you talking about? I don't need other ethnicities to do anything? Nothing in this post or thread has anything to do with curries lmfao, the OP of this argument was trying to insinuate that Arab disapproval actually meant something, when I was making it clear to him that it DOESN'T.


Cope
Dnr 
Stop it with crocodiles tears


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cope
> Dnr
> Stop it with crocodiles tears


Are you Arab lmao. Only an Arab could get this triggered over the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Are you Arab lmao. Only an Arab could get this triggered over the truth.


Im Maghrebi retard 
Also no one cares about ethnicities 
I only care about my own


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Im Maghrebi retard
> Also no one cares about ethnicities
> I only care about my own


Your not even Arab lmao (maybe Arab influenced) why are you getting so bent out of shape lmao 🤣.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Your not even Arab lmao (maybe Arab influenced) why are you getting so bent out of shape lmao 🤣.


Cause i find this very treachourous to use an ethnicity to attack an other
Either talk only about caucasians or arabs


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Cause i find this very treachourous to use an ethnicity to attack an other
> Either talk only about caucasians or arabs


Dumbass why don't you tell by that to be the OP of this argument who was the FIRST to use arabs as a measurement of how islamically a muslim should be. If arabs want to be used as a gauge for how islamic other muslim races should be, then I'll do the opposite and show other muslim races just islamically bankrupt arabs are and how to not be like them.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Dumbass why don't you tell by that to be the OP of this argument who was the FIRST to use arabs as a measurement of how islamically a muslim should be. If arabs want to be used as a gauge for how islamic other muslim races should be, then I'll do the opposite and show other muslim races just islamically bankrupt arabs are and how to not be like them.


Arabs were never the mothership race of Islam kek


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 13, 2021)

Surprised nobody posted sulumbek dulatov/ all his brothers.

All mogging 6 foot 2 caucasian Muslims


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Surprised nobody posted sulumbek dulatov/ all his brothers.
> 
> All mogging 6 foot 2 caucasian Muslims


Mogger indeed


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Arabs were never the mothership race of Islam kek


Let's see

-Islam started in Arabia

- Allah is the Arabic word for God

-The Quran is written in Arabic, and is the word of Allah, therefore Arabic is the current chosen language of Allah to be able to convey his message.

- Islam spread FROM Arabia to other parts of the world.

-The ka'aba is located in Arabia.

-All Muslims pray towards the ka'aba which is located in Arabia

-muhammad, an Arabic name, and it's various deviations depending on ethnic group and languages, is the most common name in the world and especially in the islamic world even for Muslims who aren't of Arabic origin.

-all muslims refer to the deity of Abraham as "Allah" whether they are Arabic themselves or not.

- all the holy prophets were semetic, the over arching race that arabs belong to.


Tell me again, how is Arabia, Arabic, and then by transmission, arabs in themselves, are not the "mothership" of Islam? That's like saying the papacy and the Latin language is not the center of Catholicism.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Let's see
> 
> -Islam started in Arabia
> 
> ...


Islam is Universal


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Let's see
> 
> -Islam started in Arabia
> 
> ...


Good research tbh


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Good research tbh


Ty


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Islam is Universal


Lmao.... Islam is MEANT for the universe, that doesn't mean it started FROM the universe. Allah for whatever godforsaken reason, chose arabs and their culture, as a template from which to base his new faith from. Personally if it was me I would've chosen the Persians, they were much more sophisticated, but I'm not God so it's not my place.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Lmao.... Islam is MEANT for the universe, that doesn't mean it started FROM the universe. Allah for whatever godforsaken reason, chose arabs and their culture, as a template from which to base his new faith from. Personally if it was me I would've chosen the Persians, they were much more sophisticated, but I'm not God so it's not my place.


>Allah for whatever godforsaken reason, chose arabs and their culture, as a template from which to base his new faith from.

There is a reason 
Because arabs were very degenerate before Islam
Islam say it himself


----------



## CFW432 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >Allah for whatever godforsaken reason, chose arabs and their culture, as a template from which to base his new faith from.
> 
> There is a reason
> Because arabs were very degenerate before Islam
> Islam say it himself


Yes, this is true. It says it in the Quran. You are right.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jun 13, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> >Allah for whatever godforsaken reason, chose arabs and their culture, as a template from which to base his new faith from.
> 
> There is a reason
> Because arabs were very degenerate before Islam
> Islam say it himself


Ngl that’s semi true 
Before Mohammad the Arabs were pagans who often sold their daughters and drank a lot


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 13, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Lmao.... Islam is MEANT for the universe, that doesn't mean it started FROM the universe. Allah for whatever godforsaken reason, chose arabs and their culture, as a template from which to base his new faith from. Personally if it was me I would've chosen the Persians, they were much more sophisticated, but I'm not God so it's not my place.





> *Environmental determinism* (also known as climatic *determinism* or *geographical determinism*) is the study of how the physical environment predisposes societies and states towards particular development trajectories.







Starting Islam anywhere from tang or Korea wouldn't have done anything good. It was this geographical crossroad of Arabia that expand to 3 continents at the same time. Africa, Asia and Europe.







Early on Muslims where a world empire stretching to each continent already. There is a reason for this. It's not just a 'godforsaken' reason rather one from geographical outcome. Also the behavior of people from the desert is in direct contrast of people from woodlands Or other places with moderate climates.
For most of history civilization started in the middle east. These where the most populated areas or even the only areas where mankind lived until a certain moment. Having prophets from here is not just some empty reason if it makes sense to you...


----------

